# Senior Communities



## mabelsmith40 (Mar 20, 2012)

I have just recently moved to a new senior community. The people are great and the security is wonderful.


----------



## jeremygolan (Mar 20, 2012)

im not quite there yet but when my wife and i graduate to that age we will love being surrounded by other people. its always a plus to feel safe


----------



## Polly (Mar 20, 2012)

My friend has just moved into a senior community housing scheme, and was quite happy to leave behind the two-storey house with gardens where she had brought up her family, for the convenience of a small ground-level apartment with pleasant countryside views.  

Personally, to me it seems too small, but since her health and mobility is beginning to fail her, I'm sure she feels much safer there with the wardens and a community centre nearby, along with the various ways that the dwelling is geared for the less able, such as an open-style shower room rather than bath, easy turn taps etc.


----------



## AlbertC (Mar 21, 2012)

That's great news for you!  Do you mind giving the name of the community (or company) that you chose to move in with? It's very helpful to have a short-list of places and firms that come well-reccomended. 

I have a few friends who are on the verge of thinking about this, or, more accurately, have kids who are thinking about this.  The experience seems to be VERY different at different places. 

What is the living style where you've moved, Mabel? Houses? Apartments? Rooms in a building?


----------



## Bill.K (Mar 30, 2012)

That's very interesting! I sold my house and decided to go into an apartment, I think I'd like moving into a senior community just because there's others with schedules like mine, and it'd be a good chance to meet more people!


----------



## TxTwisterGl (Apr 1, 2012)

My in-laws live in one in Georgetown, Texas and I love going to visit them there. In fact, last year we celebrated New Years Eve at their community's party. While it doesn't provide any medical care, they offer so many services that they are able to stay there versus looking at a higher level of care such as an assisted living community or a nursing home. It's not just a building where residents are housed live cattle but is a beautiful place that is more like a condominium. They live in a quadraplex in a 2 bedroom unit so it's like they have their own mini-home. They are able to enjoy a lovely green lawn that someone else takes care of, an exercise room that could rival many a professional gym, an Olympic sized swimming pool that has a ramp for easy access and the activities offered are so much more than the old bingo or ice cream socials that are typical for homes for the elderly.

I worked several years in assisted living and in various nursing homes. While many are sub-standard, there are several that are fantastic and are more like living in your own apartment. Finding the right nursing home isnt as hard as people make it. The best way to find facilities to tour is to contact the area's omsbudsman. An omsbudsman is basically a liason between the nursing home and the resident and are there to help the resident have the best possible living situation all the while making sure that the residents rights are followed. They can make pop in surprise visits to make sure that everything is on the up and up and also investigate any complaints the residents may have. They are basically the residents "care agent" to make sure all needs are met and that there are no indications of any type of abuse. Anyway, the omsbudsman can give you a list of the local nursing homes and assisted living communities in the area. They cannot recommend one place over another but can give you an overview of places to let you know which places might not  be the optimal setting for you to reside.


----------



## LukeOKL (Apr 1, 2012)

Senior communities can be great because they offer the security of a tight nit community and they also offer an easy opportunity to meet new people.  I have been considering moving into one of these communities in my home town and believe it will be a great step forward for my wife and I as we continue on with our life.


----------



## InsomniacGirl (Oct 23, 2012)

My mother purchased a condo in Clearwater, FL back in 1993, ("Top of the World") and absolutely loved it there! It is geared for those 55 and over, of course. I loved it too whenever I visited her because it was very well taken care of, very quiet, lovely people and alot to do there. My mom is now in a nursing home and I would have loved to take over the condo, but my husband refuses to move to Florida. But, if I am ever left a widow, I wouldn't mind either moving into a senior community, or living (and traveling) in an RV. 

~~ Jeanne


----------



## teamrose (Nov 7, 2012)

The senior communities in FL are now allowed younger people to move in. There seems to be a law that at least 20% of the housing has to be reserved for younger individuals. Something about discrimination. The funny thing, the younger people don't want to move into the senior settlements. Thank goodness.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 2, 2013)

Having grown up in SE Florida I see many Senior Communities and hear from the residents all the time. I'm 57 so I'm net there yet but when my wife and I retire we will A) Move out of SE Florida and B) NOT live in a "Senior" Community becuase we have seen what it's like down here.

I do not think living with averyone being around a certain age is natural. I want to live in a mixed age comunity so we can interact and keep up with the younger folks. As far as scaling down, we already have a fairly small place with no yard so it might be nice to have a free standing home on a bit of ground. If you have the time, keeping up the lawn is good exercise if you move slow anyway!


----------



## teamrose (Jan 2, 2013)

There are just so many advantages living in a Senior Community when one becomes older. This is especially true if a person lives alone. The activities in the senior communities are no longer just suffleboard and movies. Senior really do enjoy a very active life in a safe protected environment. Also, new laws say that 20% of the senior housing should be allowed for younger people. 

Maintaining ones own home is great, if you can do it. Florida seniors seem to be a lot healthier than seniors in other states.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, it does depend on your situation, of course. I don't know about healthier in Florida though but you could be right. There is more sunshine available to take walks but to me the humidity really drags us down.

Maybe I'm just bored with it since I have lived here all my life and want a change of scenery.


----------



## teamrose (Jan 2, 2013)

I lived in the cold north most of my life. I think moving to Florida added an additional 10-15 years to my life. We have more people here at over the age of 90 than anywhere else in the country. So many people over 100 that it is no longer news.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Yes, it does depend on your situation, of course. I don't know about healthier in Florida though but you could be right. There is more sunshine available to take walks but to me the humidity really drags us down.
> 
> Maybe I'm just bored with it since I have lived here all my life and want a change of scenery.



I'll swap you Pennsylvania for Florida sight-unseen! 

I know, I feel the same way - the majority of my life I've lived in the northeast and the weather here can get quite depressing. Where I am here in PA it seems that we have cloud cover at least 75% of the time; our winters are freezing cold and generally icy, not that soft white stuff you see on the Currier and Ives postcards; the summers are short and humid as hell, and as for fall and spring, well, they really don't exist - I think they were banned sometime back in the '80's. 

Florida was always my favorite destination for vacations. I know that's quite different than living there full-time, but it always felt like I could stay there permanently. I went to school for one semester in Melbourne, lived a few months in Key West and generally banged around from St. Augustine to Miami in-between. Never got over to the Gulf coast, though.

But to save on heating bills (I know, the AC isn't cheap), avoid the bone-jarring cold and constant depression of cloudy days, and to be able to throw away my insulated underwear would be Heaven.


----------



## maybenot (Jan 2, 2013)

Come to sunny Australia Phil we're right at the beginning of a heatwave here in the south, 40c at the mo' and expected to carry on the same until next week and we're praying for rain as usual but it ain't gonna happen anytime soon by the look of it.
Haven't put the aircon on yet ,waiting until I can't stand it anymore but got the fan going

Grass is always greener somewhere else eh!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 2, 2013)

Oh, heck no! I've HEARD about Australia ... how if the things living there don't just eat you whole they'll poison you, crush you, bite you or just plain terrify you!

... and _those_ are just the _teenagers_!


----------



## teamrose (Jan 4, 2013)

In Florida our critters are well educated. In fact, the deer can read. We have signs posted along the highways for deer crossings. This way the deer don't cross the roads at a wrong point and get run over by fast moving vehicles. We keep the gators in the swamp. Other than the occasional boa constrictor and python that slither through the sewers into the toilets, there is nothing to fear creature wise.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 4, 2013)

teamrose, this lady disagrees with placing "deer crossing" in highly populated 

places.. layful:                http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9K3MoxlCaJ4OL


----------



## teamrose (Jan 4, 2013)

Well I was being silly, but obviously this woman is serious. She even suggest having the deer cross the street at the same place the children cross for school crossings. How stoopid can one person be? It was a fun listen.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 5, 2013)

Yeah..it's scary to think they walk among us!     I thought maybe it was put on, if so she's a darn good actress.


----------



## teamrose (Jan 5, 2013)

The video is so good.[FONT=verdana, sans-serif] [/FONT]I absolutely love it. In fact,  I'm going try using this logic the next time I see this sign while driving with someone in my car.  It will drive them crazy.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 6, 2013)

I think they put up the signs after noticing that deer are getting slammed regularly over the years but who knows how the Game Department communicates with the Road Department.

Right now in Florida we are having a big Pythin Hunt with a prize to whoever kills the biggest one. I wish I was younger, that sounds like fun!


----------



## TWHRider (Jan 6, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> Right now in Florida we are having a big Pythin Hunt with a prize to whoever kills the biggest one. I wish I was younger, that sounds like fun!



THAT has made the Nashville, TN news, recently, including a video blurp of one them Pythin's that must've been at least 80 feet long - someplace where the grass was mowed so there was civilization very near.

I once went hunting rattlesnakes (somebody paid $2/snake and they got milked for the venom)when I was 12.  Once was it, after us kids went into an abandoned house and found a bazillion of them living the dark/dank basement:uncomfortableness:


There is no way on this green earth I would go Python hunting - nupe not even sitting in the car, watching someone else out the window.  That snake might decide to become a portable car crusher:black_eyed:


----------



## esmith (Jan 7, 2013)

There are the pros and cons of living in a senior community.  I moved to Florida, and immediately bought a condo in a 55+ community.  Coming in under the age "rule" of 54, I was still working and not spending much time within the community.  I had wonderful neighbors, most of whom where a great deal older, in their 80's.  They would ask why I would live in such a community at a young age. One of the reasons was cost.  I bought a lovely updated two bedroom condo for a good price, not giving thought to the other residents.

When I moved further north, I decided again to live in a senior community.  This time I bought a lovely little manufactured home in a community with residents more age.  Again, I continue to work locally. The activities at the "center" were enjoyable and I found myself enjoying karaoke night, bingo and the holiday parties.  The pool became a wonderful relaxing place after a day of work.

Problems began when a lovely man moved in across the street from me.  He was a widower, still grieving, and we became friends. Friendship led to more and we eventually married.  It seemed the community couldn't accept us. For whatever reason, they saw me as a husband "stealer, " ridiculous as that was, since he was widowed.

We moved to a residential community with children and neighbors of all ages.  The little girls next door have become a part of our lives, and I can't imagine life without them.  

Senior living is not for me, and Florida, while humid nine months out of the year, I've managed to adjust.  The sun shine frequently and makes for a "sunny" disposition.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 8, 2013)

That is an interesting story. One of the local newspaper columnists in SE Florida has written several books of a comedic nature about the lives and loves of the residents of a fictitious senior community called "Shady Palms". It was a hit but I think one reason is that it was closer to the truth than most would like to admit.


----------



## teamrose (Jan 9, 2013)

Interesting how living in the senior community helped you find true love, but also cause you to move. Some people seem to think that once one get to be a certified "senior", life just stops. We oldsters know that is totally incorrect. 

The women resented you, because statistically men die earlier than women. This makes for a great shortage of eligible men in the senior community. Now a hot momma like you move into the hood and take away one of the eligible playmates, and there is bound to be some resentments. I'm glad you found true happiness elsewhere.


----------



## R. Zimm (Jan 9, 2013)

A couple of years ago they caught a "most wanted" guy in a large senior community who had lived outside the USA for over 20 years but returned when he was old enough to move into this community. He was living under his own name and since his crimes were so long ago (bank robbery I think) no one remembered or connected his name to anything.


I think the feds tracked him down because his name came up for something he had to get a permit for, like a renovation.


----------



## teamrose (Jan 12, 2013)

Senior communities are just like any community in the world. There are good and bad people living in them. Hopefully, most of the bad people are either dead or in jail. However, a few do escape. That's why no matter where you live, you must always be mindful of your surroundings.


----------



## been there done that (Mar 2, 2013)

Have to share this song I heard on a video on you tube. It really struck a chord (no pun) with me. Where have all the real songs gone. I guess time rolls by and we sometimes dont take the time to smell the roses. If you go to you tube its under "loving options" a company from Seattle.  Brought a tear to my eye... for sure.


----------

